# Instantcake vs. MFSlive -- and difference in drive size?



## leeclarke (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going to put a 1TB drive in my Tivo-HD. Using mfslive will create space for 144 hours of HD content, using the "supersize" option. (search for supersize here http://www.mfslive.org/winmfs/). If I use Instantcake instead of MFSlive, will I also have 144 hours of HD space?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

There is no Instant Cake (yet) for Tivo HD.

If there was/when there is, yes, the end results are the same. Both are using the same underlying tools.

There is Instant Cake for the Series 3.

Edit:

ps; I see there is now Instant Cake for the Tivo HD. Must have just come out the last week or so.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

dwit said:


> There is no Instant Cake (yet) for Tivo HD.
> 
> If there was/when there is, yes, the end results are the same. Both are using the same underlying tools.
> 
> ...


Actually, there now is an InstantCake for TiVo HD, as well as a newer version of InstantCake for the Series3; both now support native SATA and USB --> SATA devices.

The underlying tool used with InstantCake is a version of mfstools that Spike rebuilt to handle the TiVo HD quite some time ago. The version of mfstools used does not employ the techniques used to "supersize" with WinMFS, so you will find that the 'yield' when using InstantCake for the Series3 or TiVo HD will likely be the same as if you were to use WinMFS without the supersize option.

Since we use WinMFS, with supersize, for our kits, the capacities with IC will be less, until mfstools is updated with something comparable to what the supersize function provides (this is something I talked to tiger about some time ago, and it will probably eventually happen, but as far as I know there is no short-term activity planned for that right now).

Lou


----------



## leeclarke (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, very much. I'm a little confused, though, about something in Lou's response:

The version of mfstools used does not employ the techniques used to "supersize" with WinMFS, so you will find that the 'yield' when using InstantCake for the Series3 or TiVo HD will likely be the same _as if you were to use WinMFS without the supersize option_. 
--That suggests IC will create less disk space.

Since we use WinMFS, with supersize, for our kits, the capacities with IC will be less
--But that says "with supersize" (although less disk space).

I'm missing something in that. Thanks, Lee


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

leeclarke said:


> Thanks for the responses, very much. I'm a little confused, though, about something in Lou's response:
> 
> The version of mfstools used does not employ the techniques used to "supersize" with WinMFS, so you will find that the 'yield' when using InstantCake for the Series3 or TiVo HD will likely be the same _as if you were to use WinMFS without the supersize option_.
> --That suggests IC will create less disk space.
> ...


Obviously, I stand corrected. The S3 & Tivo HD versions of Instant Cake do not "Supersize", so you will end up with about 136 HD hours or so capacity(for 1TB drive).

The "kits" Lou is referring to are the fully prepared Tivo drives which are apparently prepped using the winmfs procedure, supersize included.

So again, to be clear, the Instant Cake process does not supersize(at this time).


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Exactly. sorry for the confusion.

Lou


----------

